# looking for music



## nnydoe1031 (Jul 7, 2005)

found alot of halloween sound, but there just a couple seconds long
looking for *free* music, but like 15 min or longer, so i can burn to cd, and play in my haunted house
thanks


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

What are you looking for as far as style of music. Halloweeny type music, goth, dark. I have a lot of stuff on file such as Midnight Syndicate, and Halloween Hootenanny, Rob Zombie's "Sinister Urge", some Black Sabbath, some Type O negative, plus dozens of miscellaneous Movie Music tracks.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

You can always hit Target's dollar bin; they have at least 2 CDs of sound effects/horror stuff that are 30 minutes long. One is called "Sounds of Halloween" and the other is "Sounds of Horror." Also check out any local Dollar Trees; they usually have tapes or CDs of music.


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

Dollar tree has some decent dollar halloween cd's. Actually better than most.


----------

